# my trip to India - Ladakh



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*India – Ladakh september 2017 *

Last september I went on a very nice trip to the Ladakh area in NorthWest India.
*Reisroute*: Delhi – Amritsar (Golden Temple) – Dharamsala – Manali – Keylong – Sarchu – 
Leh (along the famous ('dangerous') Manali-Leh road including some high passes >5000m - Leh – 5 day trek in the himalaya - Leh (Ladakh Festival)

Ladakh is also sometime called Little Tibet because of the atmosphere, landscape and monastaries.

1.
A direct flight from Schiphol towards Delhi.









2.
After a little sleep (since we arrived in the middle of the night) and before breakfast/lunch  I went up the roof of our hotel.









3.
Our hotel was located in the Karol Bagh area. Lots of small streets, many, many shops and even more hotels and hostels.









In the afternoon we went on a trip to go to some interesting places in the southern part of Delhi.

4.
Tuktuk Delhi.









5.
Delhi was busy, nosy, a little chaotic at some times but also in several areas lots of green (which i didn't expected)









6.
A whole bunch of tuktuk and bicycle riksja’s are waiting at one of the metrostation for customers.









7.
On our way trough Delhi we pas a Sikh temple (Gurudwara Bangla Sahib).









8.
A bit later we arrive at the political centre of India.









9.
First real stop is near India Gate.









10.
Where they remember the falling soldiers.









11.
This day is really dry and very hot in Delhi so all the people look for things to cool down.









After the India gate we go on towards our next stop, the very impressive site of Humayun’s Tomb.

12.
One of the gates.









13.
And after that we have a great view of this building with it red sandstone! 









14.
Build in order by Akbar, the son of Humayun, 2nd ruler of the Mogolempire
Like the garden the building itself is also symmetric.









15.
Impressive indeed.









16.
Inside you find several tumbs.









17.
The garden is a nice area to relax in the hussle and bussle of Delhi 









18.









19.
“Isa Khan’s Tomb” 









20.









21.
On our way again.










22.
Arrived at the Qutb Minar complex, with most striking, the 72m tall old brick minaret.









23.
Beside the minaret you also find parts of the old mosque en even before that the old Hindu Temple....you will not find much mosque building with erotic scenes 









24.
Old remains of an other minaret which supposed the be even taller!









25.
Beautifull details on the minaret.









26.
Framed.









27.
Enough old bricks!









28.
Looking up!









29.
A very interesting place.









30.
In the bus on our way back to the hotel.









31.
Streetlife Delhi.









Next part we take the train towards Amritsar.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Amritsar*

*Amritsar*

the next morning we go early towards de central railway station of Delhi to take the train which will bring us in Amritsar.
At the station its a real hussle and bussle including baggage check. On the platform itself its pretty busy also 

32.
Busy or not there is still room to take a nap. Just after this a train arrived and all the passengers who went of left this guy sleeping!









33.
Waiting for our train...









34.
En route.









Most of the time the scenery outside from the train was rural landschap with lots of 
agriculture fields. Sometime a village or a town but mainly agriculture. Along the railroad there is a lot of garbage (maily at the villages and towns)

35.
Sort of bling-bling... 









36.
Right beside the normal building in this little town.









Like probably often in India? our train arrived almost three hours late in Amritsar...

37.
Our trainwagon.









38.
On route to our hotel in Amritsar with little taxivans we see plenty of this city.









39.
Hotel isn't far anymore.









40.
Nice gate and mosque near our hotel.









41.
Let see something of the city this afternoon. Nice monument and building.









42.









43.
A bit further along in the city.









44.
Mainstreet of Amritsar which was very wel maintained. Real difference with al those little streets and alleys which are attached to this street. 









First made a visit to a park in the city center with a dark history. Its the location of the Amritsar massacre (Jallianwala Bagh massacre) of 1919. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jallianwala_Bagh_massacre

45.
Green soldiers.









46.
Lots of bicycles.









47.









48.
In the centre of town you find a array of small streets and alleys which so much shops….but it looks like just wide enough for the tuktuk... 









49.
Very busy.









50.
Plenty of life here!









51.
Almost back at our hotel.









Next post will be of our very early visit to the Golden Temple (Harmandir Sahib) which was one of the highlight of the whole trip if I am honest! :banana:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Interesting tour!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting pics, and thank you for commenting them! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you for posting this great set here, Patrick! Love them all. :cheers1:


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

wow, very interesting pics and comments!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fascinating tour of a surprising, contrasting and chaotic country.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos from India


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Harmandir Sahib - Amritsar*

*Golden Temple - Harmandir Sahib*

For this “must see” attraction in Amritsar we went very early (around 4am!) on our way towards the temple and grounds.
Formerly know as the Golden Temple (renamed in 2005) its the most holy place for Sikhs.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Temple


52.
Already some people on the streets...at the complex itself there were plenty of sleeping people/pelgrims.









53.
No mather your own religion, everybody is very welcome to visit the site, temple and holy places as long as you follow only a few simple rules. (o.a. cover your head, bare feet, no alcohol or drugs etc)









54.
Trough the entrace building (on of several) our first view at that impressive GOLD! WOW 









55.
Bling bling! 









First we visit the ceremony with the holy book. Every early morning its moved from it safe storage place to the golden temple.

56.
In this holy water lots of Sikhs take a bath.
The ladies have there own secure place along the inner lake.









57.
Nighttime Gouden Tempel.









58.
From all sides it so impressive!! The atmosphere herewas really wonderfull and relaxed.









59.

Its getting a bit more light.. Later this morning we also visited the golden temple itself with its three stories (but no pics inside are allowed)
No problem at all, just beeing there between all the people and taking it all in is enough for some very special memories. 









60.
Morning twilight. Inside this huge complex you can even find a huge free kitchen.









61.
People at the temple.









62.
All in line to visit the temple and elaxing at the lakeside.









63.
Sun is showing more of itself.









64.
Almost 'time for breakfast' 









65.
Surrounding buildings of the temple are sometimes allready beautifull in itself.









66.
One of the 'gate buildings'.









67.
White and gold.









68.
Zoom in a bit.









In the afternoon we also visited an other 'golden' temple in Amritsar (Hindu temple) and after that we also went to the Wagah border. But that will be the next post


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful set, Patrick. Enjoyed your commentary too.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics, Patrick, I really enjoy your thread! :applause:
Particularly love the pics in the morning twilight and the ones with the people
sitting at the lake.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a wonderful sight!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh so beautiful!!! 

I remember the heavy riots in the 80's, this gorgeous temple was partly destroyed and there were many deadly victims...


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*final part in Amritsar*

First thanks allready for the likes and comments kay:

*Final part Amritsar*

After our breakfast and some relaxing time, we went with a smaller group in tuktuks towards the other golden temple you can find in the city. 
The Hindu temple ‘Durgiana Temple’. Like the Sikh temple this one was also situated in a 'smaller' lake.

69.
Lots of gold, but also more silver. In the temple itself the main gods were Durga, Laksmi and Vishnu.









70.
Details in the golden facade.









71.
Silver doors and stone facade.









72.
Statue near the main temple.









73.
Its was very quiet at this location (compared offcourse with the other temple  ). 
Beside the maintemple you could find several other temples and shrines at the location. 
Several places needed a bit more maintenance at just outside the ground a big piece of extra land was being constructed for I guess expansion of this temple grounds.









Towards the evening/late afternoon we went with our whole tourgroup towards the Wagah border. 
This place is know for the borderceremony between India and Pakistan ; "lower the flags ceremony “

74.
View from the front seat in the minibus still in Amritsar.









75.
Again.









76.
Lots of people allready on the India side of this stadium(!!)









77.
Lots of noise, flags, and inciting the public is all in a days work 









78.
Military India.









Ceremony itself was even more noise and showing off to each other from both sides...

79.
View towards to two fences (and a little part of Pakistan  ) Enough guns and stuff closeby also...









80.









The cellphone mast was strong in Pakistan...beiing in India my cellphone suddenly said...welcome in Pakistan....  

The next day we finally go on the roadtrip towards the Himalaya and the (in)famous Manali-Leh road.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

This thread is fun! Great tour! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

An interesting culture, good pics, exciting trip! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful and exotic. Really a contrast between the main street and the other streets. The 
Golden Temple is really beautiful.


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks. Full of life and gold!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*On the road towards McLeodganj*

* First day of the roadtrip: Towards Dharamsala / McLeodganj.*

After our days in Amritsar it was time to get on the road again. 
With two “Tempo’s” (minibus) and one passenger car we went on our way towards the Himalaya and the high passes. 
But first its still "pretty low"  On this first day on the road we are on our way towards Dharamsala/McLeodganj.

In McLeod Ganj the Daila Lama has got his residencae, while in Dharamsala the Government of Tibet in exile is situated.
We will stay in McLeod Ganj so we can visit the temple of the Daila Lama, Tsuglagkhang, and the Tibetan museum.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McLeod_Ganj

81.
After the first couple of hours we now enter an more hilly and green landscape.









82.
Everywhere in India, big city, small town or just along the road you will see those cows!  









83.
Green and pretty good roads in this area.









84.
Around one o'clock we arrive at our lunch spot at a local family residence with some nice views of the mountains and Dharamsala, McLeod ganj…..
although views....there are plenty of dark clouds and thunder in the mountains can be heard.









85.
Lets zoom in a bit.









86.
Green and blurry 









After the great lunch its still like two hours driving towards McLeod Ganj and our hotel.
This time our driver suddenly lost the sights on the other bus and car....
After lots of questions to the locals he will find the right road to town 

87.
Just after arriving at the hotel a pretty big rain shower is getting active over the village and the valley below.









88.
Short but intense.









89.









90.
Rainbow...later on it even became a double one. 









91.
In the village itself its dry again.









92.
Looking down at our neighbours.









Later in the aftenoon we go and visit the Tsuglagkhang and Tibetan Museum.

93.
Buildings and mountains! :banana: 









94.
Enough and Tibetans signs, names and flags in the village.









95.
Great view towards the really big mountains closeby. We are at around 1600m high now 









96.
Statue on the grounds of the temple and museum.









97.
The Tibetan museum had a nice setup and was very informative. 
It gave insight in the history from just before Tibet was occupied until now. The list with people who set themselfs on fire was long and imposing. 









98.
Buddha in the temple where the Dalai Lama teaches the monks.









99.
View from the toiletarea! 









100.
A big group of monks were meditating.









101.
Lead monk.









102.
Outside the complex you can buy enough souvernirs and stuff..









103.
One of the two mainstreets of the town. Here you can find more than enough shops, bars, restaurant, but offcourse also a temple!









104.
Walk clockwise and give a spin at the prayerwheels. Doesn't hurt 









105.
The day after beautifull weather! 









Next we go towards Manali on at the end was our longest day of driving.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent showcase. Sikh temple complex has a venetian grandeur about it...different of course but just as captivating.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic mountain scenery, and this is one of my favourite pics :applause:



Patrick Highrise said:


> 101.
> Lead monk.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*To Manali*

* Onwards to Manali *

The next day we go on towards Manali. We allready knew that it was a long daytrip but it ended up being really long. 
Mainly because of the 2nd part of the route which had bad roads and lots of construction so many times in a traffic jam.

106.
During our trip we pass several little villages.









107.
The hills and mountains will be all day in sight.









108.









109.
At a stop at a tea plantation.









110.
Bridge.









111.
Near an other village we see an old arrow gauge railway (not in use I think).









112.
Sloping green landscape.









113.
Green and buildings.









114.









Until now the roads were ok. But still we pass a spot that two week before I went on this holiday last september had a big accident. 
A massive landslide swiped two commuterbuses with around 50 people dead!  So yeah we are on some 'dangerous roads'.
At the site you could still see some remains of the 2 buses.  
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/08/13/asia/landslide-india-deaths/index.html

115.
We pass yeat again a river in the area (near the town of Mandi).









116.
We drive on the Pandoh Dam which lies in the Beas river.









117.
The road goes up! So we take a photo stop break 









118.
The typical 'Himalayan' trucks (you see them also a lot in Nepal for instance) are always on the road.









119.
Toot toot! 









120.
These parts of the mountain area is still very green!









121.
Twilight is falling.









After this its get dark very quick and the roads and very bumpy and extreem dusty...no normal pics to take...

Arriving in Manali we stay here an extra day. Manali lies around and just above 2000m (6500+ feet). 
During that day we can acclimatize and we go on a good hike towards a very nice waterfall.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Hiking near Manali to the waterfall*

*Hiking near Manali*

122.
From our hotel we walk a little to our starting point of our hike in 'Old Manali'.









123.
Streetlife in Manali.









124.
Life enough on the streets.









125.
Traffic on their way towards the mountains. 









126.
from here its 50km / 31 miles towards the infamous "Rohtang pass". But for us that something for tomorrow!









127.
We go of this main road and walk further along trouhg a little village.









128.
With a few wooden temples.









129.
Little village or not, still plenty of shops and stuff around here.









130.
And offcourse COWS!! 









131.
We walk further in the village towards the rural/forrest area and the waterfall.









132.
Nices view over the valley.









133.
The waterfall (Jogini Falls) first time in sight.









134.
View over the green mountains.









135.
A really nice hike!









136.
At the waterfall.









137.









138.
Splash!









139.
Little bird near the water.









We cross the water and after that it was a pretty slippery hike down again.

140.
We are back at the Manali-Led road.









141.
This wooden temple is situated in the centre part of Manali where we ended up because it was time for a deserved lunch.









142.
And this was my dinner. A really nice curry 
river trout! :banana: Yammie! 









Next day its on the road again towards Rohtangpass.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Cute little bird, delicious meal, great pics! kay:

Two of my favourite pics:



Patrick Highrise said:


> 130.
> And offcourse COWS!!


What a wonderful mountain landscape this is!



Patrick Highrise said:


> 135.
> A really nice hike!


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

I love this thread!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Rohtang Pass

Back on the road: over the Rohtang pass towards Keylong*

After our day in and around Manali its back on the road again towards Keylong. To get there we need to cross the infamous Rohtang pass.
The pass (3978m) is infamous because of the not always good road, lots of rain, snow or even blizzards. Rohtang Pass - Wikipedia

On our day there wasn't much sun, lots of clouds and rain. On the pass itself it was also very windy.

143.
Those clouds between and over the mountainslopes do give some nice view/pictures.









144.
View down in the valley from where we went up.









145.
Clouds.









146.









147.
After the first few hours drive. Several times pretty slow because of trucks (army, gas) we arrive at our theastop. Around 3000m height.









148.
We take our time here (45min for thea/coffee/toilet) and after that we move on the mountain towards the pass.









149.
Several heightmeters above our theastop.









150.
Clouds and rain are always pressent.









151.









152.
More then enough clouds  and one of the bikirs. the Manali-Leh road is a famous one to drive it on your bike.









153.
Almost at the top we see several of these birds beside the road.









154.
Traffic jam...not because of a cow, militarytruck, but because of a whole bunch of goats!









155.
I was actually very surprised that on this side of the pass the road was in really good shape!
The road down on the other side gave insight in why the pass is more infamous.









156.
the Rothang pass is visited a lot by Indian people.









157.
At the Rohtang Pass.









Part 2 is the follow shortly


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful clouds, spectacular pics! :applause:

This pic says all about the street! 
Didn't you get the high-altitude sickness?



Patrick Highrise said:


> 152.
> More then enough clouds  and one of the bikirs. the Manali-Leh road is a famous one to drive it on your bike.


The vultures are already waiting !! :lol:



Patrick Highrise said:


> 153.
> Almost at the top we see several of these birds beside the road.


I really enjoy your thread, Patrick, and am looking forward to the next sets! :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*To Keylong.*

*Towards Keylong - 2*

158.
The view at the other side of the Rohtang Pass.









159.
That other side of the pass gave insight in the infamous name this pass got. Whole parts you couldn't name it as a road! 









160.
On a trip in the rain.









161.
We go down again.









162.
Nice landscape.









163.
Eh is this a road..... 









164.
We approach a village.









165.
Those typical trucks in the Himalaya from a bit closer.









166.
Almost down in the valley.









167.
The village we had our lunch stop









168.
Waterfall.









169.
Clouds and mountains.









170.
We go up a bit as we are getting closer towards Keylong.









171.
Just outside the village of Keylong.









172.
The morning after I had this view from the room.









173.
Zoom in a bit towards the ice


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, great insight into this incredible country. kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great adventurous trip! kay:

I would love to be at her place :



Patrick Highrise said:


> 160.
> On a trip in the rain.


Wonderful mountains and glacier...



Patrick Highrise said:


> 173.
> Zoom in a bit towards the ice


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Fantastic trip, your pictures are amazing! India look very lively and colorful. And the landscape are breathtaking


----------



## anujmittal (Sep 13, 2015)

Great, Great Stuff !!! Eagerly waiting for the pics of Ladakh


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*On our way to Sarchu.*

Thanx for all the comments and likes! kay:

*Move on towards Sarchu*

From Keylong we move further into the mountains with, I must say one of the most beautifull days on the road, towards our tents in a camp near Sarchu.
The mix of landscapes, sometimes green, icy peaks en dry colourfull mountains was a real bonus on this day.
The weather was, compared to yesterday, just great: sun, sun, sun, a cloud, but most important dry! :banana:
We also cross a high pass along the way; the Baralacha pass with 4883m. 

174.
Bye Keylong (we are here around 3400m)









175.
On the first part we still have some dusty roads.









176.
The sun is doing her best!









177.
Looking down in the valley; farmlands and houses.









178.
Zoom out a bit.









179.
On the road ahead you can see some of the many, many fueltrucks. And some houses on 'the hill' 









180.
View on the valley.









181.
White, icy peaks are alwys nearby.









182.
And offcourse lots of trucks 









183.
Near our thea/coffee break the are constructing a new bridge. You see this on many places along the route.









184.
The road....









185.
Across the valley another village.









186.
Wide valley, crossroads of rivers.









187.
Zoom in a bit.









188.
Now we are going up steady.









189.
Rough area.









190.
Cristalclear water.









191.










192.
Alone on the road...


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice trip! Beautiful pictures! Thanks


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Breathtaking landscape and pics! :applause:

Apropos breathtaking: Did you not get health problems moving in such a big height (4883 m!)?
I think I would.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ no the whole trip I didn't have any problems with the height. 
Since in Peru and Nepal (Everest Base Camp) I have been above 5000m, in Nepal even for several days durng the 17day Gokyo-EBC hike, "I am a bit used to what to expect".
But still no garantee, because acute mountain sickness can hurt anyone even allreaday from 2500m and higher, even more so if you gain height very quickly.
Drink well, eat well, sleep well, take your own time during a walk/hike and listen to your body!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Patrick Highrise said:


> ^^ no the whole trip I didn't have any problems with the height.
> Since in Peru and Nepal (Everest Base Camp) I have been above 5000m, in Nepal even for several days durng the 17day Gokyo-EBC hike, "I am a bit used to what to expect".
> But still no garantee, because acute mountain sickness can hurt anyone even allreaday from 2500m and higher, even more so if you gain height very quickly.
> Drink well, eat well, sleep well, take your own time during a walk/hike and listen to your body!


Respect, I see you've found the right way to move in those regions, Patrick!
To gain height not too quickly is an important thing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really interesting, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Sarchu is still far far away *

* still on our way to Sarchu – part 2*

We still have to drive quite a bit to reach our destination. 

193.
Mountains.









194.
Prayer flags in the wind.









195.
A long way back wee see plenty of bikers heading our way.









196.
"vegetation" on the mountain.









197.
And lots, lots of rock! 









198.
A barren landscape and a road..









199.
But its no punishment to drive in these surroundings.









200.
Bit by by it going up and up towards the highest pass of this day ; Baralacha pas (4883 m ). 









201.
The mountains change colour all the time.









202.
Savage landscape.









203.
Well me on a picture then  









204.
Beside our own busses, cars, trucks and motorcycles we also saw several people going up and down on normal bike! mg: 
I like to ride a bike in Holland but this....no thank you! 









205.
He some more water in the mountains.









206.









207.
The road is twisting up the mountain.









208.
Just relax at the pass and enjoy the landscape.









209.
A pass, so offcourse prayerflags!









210.
Me again.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous trip and great pics, Patrick! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*getting to Themisgang*

*getting to Themisgang*

449.
Colours in the mountains.









450.
Red mountain.









451.









452.
The route ‘down’...









453.
Our route follows a dry stream.









454.
We see some green again, the place for our lunchstop.









455.
We arrive at the village of Ang.









456.
Chörtens in Ang.









457.
After lunch it the final part towards Themisgang









458.
In the distance we see a monastery between the mountains.









459.
The valley is really green and rich (apples, nuts and apricots grow here)









460.
The houses here are also looking good and solid.









461.
Apricots drying in the sun.









462.
The roof is a good spot for storrage and stuff 









463.
We are almost at our campsite. The monastery lies high above us.









464.
Our campsite for the third night.









Later in the afternoon we visit the monastery which lies on a great spot! No walking this time. We take a jeep (standing in the loading platform of it) 

465.
Still in the village.









466.
En route some nice views over the valley.









467.
And the views at the monastery 









more views to follow


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! What a stunning scenery, villages and monasteries.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Incredible Himalayan scenery! What an adventure!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Breathtaking beautiful country, Patrick! Phantastic pics! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Themisgang monastery and views*

*last part of hiking day 3*

We are still at the monastery.

468.
The green valley goes on pretty long.









469.









470.
Red mountains in the back.









471.
Somebody here 









472.
Typical buildings of the monastery with the valley behind it.









473.
Even we have some very great views outside we do explore the monastery inside also. Like this nice space with lots of statues.









474.
Barren landscape and colourfull spaces inside.









475.
At this monastery you can also find a big budhha inside.









476.
Let go back outside!









477.
Behind the monastery there are some ruins ...I could alsmost imagene a big wall also between them... 









478.









479.
Red, white and mountains.









480.
The position of this monastery in the landscape is just mindblowing!  :banana:









481.
Lets zoom in a bit.









482.









483.
Children at the school almost back in the village we stay at.









484.
The view of the monastery in the landscape is just getting better by the minute!! WOW :banana: 









485.
You could walk down....… 









Next day will be the final day of hiking in this beautifull landscape and surroundings.  In the late afternoon we also will visit the monastery of Lamayuru which gave our hike its name...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pure beauty... :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, really very nice :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*last part of our hike in the Himalaya.*

*Last day of walking*

486.
From the village we have to walk a bit trough the valley, cross a stream and after that its pretty steep up with loose gravel/stones...









487.
Across the valley we have views towards the monsatery of yesterday.









488.
Halfway into the steep climb we see some old chörtens.









489.
Still need to go up a bit 









490.
Looking back at the valley.









491.









After arriving at the 'top' of this steep climb its time to drink some and also have an extra snack  
Waiting also for other grouptravellers so after this we can walk all a bit together.

492.
Rocks and monastery.









493.
Fascinating landscape still..... 









494.
We arrive at the heighest point of this day.









495.
with offcourse prayer flags for some more contrast.









496.
We walk further in a barren landscape.









497.
But sometimes they are still interesting because of the layers and structures in the mountains itself.









498.
But from now on it down all the wat to the road were our bus is waiting for us...









499.









500.
and then the mountains turn more green because of the moss.









Last part of our hike was a quick, pretty steep but verry dusty path towards the road and our bus.

501.
Down it is!









502.
At the roadside we see the Indusriver again.









After this we go en route trough a village and a lunch break towards the monastery of Lamayuru.

503.
Almost at the little village and monastery


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely river valley, and then following a barren landscape where one surely
can get lost... It's good to go in guided groups in such regions. 



Patrick Highrise said:


>


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Lamayuru & Alchi*

*Lamayuru & Alchi*

504.
U turn.









505.
The valley here is more green again.









506.
Lets zoom a bit.









507.
If it is a bit of important monastery it always on a strategic and high place 









508.
Building around the monastery.









509.
Some parts of the monastery are pretty ok, other parts need some maintenance though...









510.
Prayerwheels.









511.
In of of the areas of the monastery itself.









512.
Boe! 









513.
Monastery and mountains.









514.
Lots of hands and heads.









515.
Chörten and prayerwheels enough at this monastery.









516.
Monastery and the valley.









517.
Walking a bit towards the little village below the monastery to get some other views. 









518.
Even coloured chörtens you can find here..









519.









After this visit to this monastery we drive towards our last camp near the village of Ulitokpo.

520.
A big cake for us at the last diner of this trek! 









521.
After diner some time for drinks and music at the fire. 









The day after we visit the Alchi monastery beforede going back to Leh for some days of LAdakh festival.
Alchi is one of the oldest monasteries in Ladakh and has some superb wall paintings. sadly no pic allowed inside though..  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alchi_Monastery

Other point was that this monasterie is probably the most visit one in Ladakh because around it you could find lots op shops and even a souvenirmarket!

522.
We have to cross the Induss river again.









523.
Alchi lies here somewhere at the right bank 









524.
The monastery itself lies along the river.









525.
Prayerwheels in all sorts and sizes..









526.
Lots of woodcarvings you can also find at this monastery.









527.
Several Chörtens you can walk trough and under so do look up for some nice paintings and colours! 









528.
Landscape en route to Leh.









529.









The next part we are back in Leh for the Ladakh festival. Lots of local costumes, music, dance, archery, polo.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such an exciting thread! kay:

Love this one (among many others):



Patrick Highrise said:


> 514.
> Lots of hands and heads.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Ladakh Festival - Leh*

*Ladakh Festival*

The next two day we are back in Leh to enjoy a part of the Ladakh festival.
The main reason why we made this route the way we did.

The start of the festival is a parade which ends on the pologrounds aka parkinglot 
The variety of groups for different parts of the Ladakh area can been seen with their own typical clothes and colours. 
They start just around the corner of our hotel.

530.









531.
The first and only truck of this parade.









532.
Flowers on your head.









533.
The first part of the parade is a bit further up the mainroad of Leh.









534.
This way of walking I can understand because their 'headgear' is pretty heavy!









535.
Sometimes a bit of music to go along in the parade.









536.
At the end of the parade there are some horses also (of the polo)









537.
The take our spot at the stand on the pologround waiting for the arrival of the groups with dancing, singing and music.









538.
Flags and palace.









539.
Frame around the mountain.









540.
Enough crowd to enjoy the parade.









541.
First group.









542.
Other hats.









543.
for sometime my neighbour on the stand. We had a seat in the sun (so sort of pretty warm  )









544.
Drums!









545.









546.
The scarf of cloth is pretty important during the dance.









547.









548.









549.
Colourfull those flowers on your head!









550.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

God gave us colours to bring joy into our life!  :banana:
Thank you for showing them, Patrick - the last two are my favourites. kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Ladakh Festival - part 2*

thanks for all the likes and comments! kay:

*Part 2 of Ladakh Festival*

We are still at the traditional dances.

551.
This one was very gracefully.









552.









553.









After this a part of our group went back into town for a much needed lunch! 
And since it was pretty hot also we would like to have a nice cold drink :cheers: 
Oops!! Not this day though in Leh. No alcohol sold this day..... 
Well then a coke please! 

554.
View from the roof at the pizzeria.









The next day, after breakfast at one of the several bakerys we went to the central temple.
At this temple we go and see some mask dances.

555.
Central Temple.









556.
But first the approval of..









557.
The dancers go in a sort of trance during the dance.









558.









559.
This dance was the nicest. Also because the dancers themselves sought interaction with the crowd and wanna have some fun also 









560.
Eeek! 









561.
Yeah I got you in frame 









562.
Four of them.









563.
Later on we went to look at the archery.









564.
Yeah happy after all that walking and watching it was time for a cold kingfisher strong! :cheers:









565.
After that we went on to the pologrounds for the match today.









566.
Polo on 'highgrounds'...









567.
During halftime we went to the other part of the stands...and those horses come close to it!









568.









569.
Not a cow but donkey in the mainstreet of Leh.









570.
At diner it was time for an other Indian beer :cheers: 









After this its almost the end...One more post with pics...
It was like a bonus though the flight back from Leh to Delhi...
I had a spot at the window...what a views!!  :banana:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The little donkey in the street... and the beautiful dancing scenes! kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Flight over the Himalaya*

*Bonustime: Fligh back from Leh to Delhi*

Well all holidays come to an end and we are almost there....
Getting back to Delhi we took the plane this time.
When I got my boarding pass and nowing we flew a 737 I directly new I had a window seat...instant happyness!!  

571.
View from the plane still on the airport.









572.
We are climbing and looking down we see several military bases near Leh and airport.









573.
Looking over the mountains with plenty of high and white peaks (part lies in Pakistan!)









574.
View down on the mountains and valleys.









575.
Rough.









576.
Still mainly 'dry mountains'...









577.
High up in the air.









578.
Now the views improve fast  Looking down on a glacier.









579.
Plane with a view! 









580.
This part of the Himalaya has enough snow and ice. White worlds!









581.
Wow!  :banana:









582.
I can look 'endless' at these kinds of landscapes. 









583.
Powerfull mountain landscape!









584.
Lets zoom in a bit (with my mobile phone) 









585.
Clouds are coming...









586.
Good we can see trouhg the clouds  









587.
Bye bye mountains! But himalaya I will return!









588.
Almost in Delhi….









589.
near touchdown at Indira Gandhi International Airport.









Back in Delhi.

From the domestic terminal we go back to our hotel from the first days of this trip. Weather in Delhi was really bad, so much rain!
The next day was even worse with like rivers trough the street! Well it was the end part of monsoontime... 

590.
But still go into the city with the Metro.









591.
In the afternoon in the rain walking back trouhg the areas towards our hotel.









592.









593.









594.
The metro runs above ground in these parts of town...









595.
The last evening we had a very nice diner before flying back to Holland. A delicious Gujarati Thali. 









And then this trip is to its end. What an 
fascinating part of India we had a change to visit, explore and feel!
thanx for looking, liking and your comments.


----------



## anujmittal (Sep 13, 2015)

Really loved watching your trip. Cheers!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A phantastic flight! kay: How wonderful our planet is...
Thank you for sharing these great pictures, Patrick! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Patrick :cheers:


----------

